# Saturday oct. 22nd fox valley biketoberfest



## dj rudy k (Sep 20, 2011)

SATURDAY OCT. 22ND
FOX VALLEY BIKETOBERFEST
Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
SHOW HOURS 9 AM - 3PM
Rain date Sun. Oct 23rd
Host Main Street Bicycles

AN ANTIQUE –CLASSIC – CUSTOM - BICYCLE SHOW - SWAP MEET
 AND OPEN HOUSE!
OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS!  FAT TIRE!  MID WEIGHT!  LIGHT WEIGHT! 
STINGRAYS!  KRATE!  BMX!  MUSCLE BIKES!  WHIZZER TYPE! 
JUVENILE!  RAT Bikes!  FIXE’s! & OLD RACERS! PRE 1985 BMX!

ENTRY FEE for Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE For Swap Space $20
INDVIDUAL BIKES for Sale $5 
SPECTATORS FREE!

REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW! – At 2:00
Then a short Photo Shoot / Fall Ride on the paved Historic Fox
 Bike Path into Dundee and back! 3 miles – (optional)

THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT AND OPEN HOUSE

MAIN STREET BIKES 847-783-0362
IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL
Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 East of Rte 31

FOR MORE INFO CALL Rudy K @ 224-587-6803


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2011)

Well that's certainly close....   What are the show categories?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2011)

Any CABEdwellers gonna attend this?


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 13, 2011)

Gonna be out of town...


----------



## chitown (Oct 15, 2011)

It's on my calendar, but too soon to tell if it's gonna be for sure.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 15, 2011)

As long as it doesn't look like a rainout I'm going!


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 16, 2011)

*Gonna try to make it*

Bri,
I should be there early. Some of the RatRod guys are going to ride afterwards, but I don't thinkmI'll be around for that.


----------

